# Toolbar for Safari



## alebeau

Hello, I am a Mac user (as many people on Word Reference) and I think this site should have a toolbar that allows for translation.  It would take off the stress of having to come back to the main site every time we want to do a search.  This is just a recommendation for the site.

Thank You,

--AL


----------



## cuchuflete

Hello, fellow Mac user.  

It's not clear what you are requesting when you say "allows for translation".  Do you mean dictionary look-ups?  If I recall correctly, we had some 'favorites/ bookmarks' that used to work for Safari.  I haven't used them in a while, but I could check to see if they are still around and functioning, if that's what you are looking for.

Example:  I have this in my Safari toolbar:  http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=

If you mean something other than dictionary look-ups, please tell us more.


----------



## mkellogg

In Safari, can you add WordReference to the search box in the top right corner of the browser, like you can with Firefox or IE?  That should be nearly as good as a toolbar.  For Firefox and IE, I think you can find the link from any page with a word translated or the one that Cuchuflete linked to.


----------



## alebeau

Exactly mkellogg, that is the question I am asking.  I basically want to know if Safari can get a toolbar at the top of the page.

Thank you,

--AL


----------



## allergique

I got succeed, I will post the instruction (with URL) after my 30th post :-\


----------



## mkellogg

Hi allergique,

Can you please click "Contact Us" below to send me the instructions so I can put them on the site?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## allergique

Ok, did it!


----------



## dexterciyo

alebeau said:


> Exactly mkellogg, that is the question I am asking.  I basically want to know if Safari can get a toolbar at the top of the page.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> --AL



You can do that with Glims software. It is an add-on for your Safari browser.

I encourage you Mac users to download it.


----------



## alebeau

Can you please send me the instructions as well?

Thanks,

--André


----------



## mkellogg

Sorry, the plugin required does quite a bit more than add WordReference to the search box, so I need to do some more investigation before telling the world to use it.

For now, allergique recommended Inquisitor (add WordReference to Safari>Preferences>Search) and I'm investigating Glims as well.

Edit:
The plug-in is much more commercial than a simple way to add WordReference to the search box, so I'm not going to officially link to it from the dictionaries.   I will give you allergique's instructions here, though.


> Here is what you need:
> 
> 1) Download and install a Safari plugin that is called Inquisitor
> 2) Go from the Safari Menu, to the Inquisitor Preferences ( "Safari" -> "Preference" -> Search ). Enable "Show link to other search engine" and click on the "Modify sites" button. Than add a new shortcut as follows:
> Site Name: "Wordreference Eng - Ita"
> Url : "http://www.wordreference.com/enit/%@"
> 
> These are some of the URLs that you can use, as an example:
> (ITA-ENG) http://www.wordreference.com/iten/%@
> (ENG-SPA) http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=%@&dict=enes&B10=Search
> (SPA-ENG)  http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=%@
> (ENG-GER)  http://www.wordreference.com/ende/%@[/url]
> (GER-ENG)  http://www.wordreference.com/deen/%@
> (ENG)  http://www.wordreference.com/definition/%@
> 
> For other dictionary just search for any word and substitute the searched word with these characters "%@" in the resulting URL.


----------

